# How to send e-cards/mailing lists



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi guys,
I have my site up and running and have had a few sales from it. I have designed a christmas e-card to send to all of my customers in Corel Draw and have made some of the images html compatible (I think) but when I go to send it via my email the images do not load. Has anyone else done this via Corel and whats the best way to go about it?

Thanks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Load it onto a website & link to it, you can also use htings like VerticalResponse who handle mailing lists, opt-outs etc at reasonable price.


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> Load it onto a website & link to it, you can also use htings like VerticalResponse who handle mailing lists, opt-outs etc at reasonable price.


Thanks for the reply. 
Is it not possible for me to somehow include it within the body of the email, so that when someone opens it they will see the card instantly?

Thanks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Yes, you can do that with VResponse or even just sending it as mail but it is more likely to get picked up as spam. VResponse (which is one among many) will give an alternative link to a web page to view, I don't allow images to be opened on incoming emails unless I trust the sender.


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

PositiveDave said:


> Yes, you can do that with VResponse or even just sending it as mail but it is more likely to get picked up as spam. VResponse (which is one among many) will give an alternative link to a web page to view, I don't allow images to be opened on incoming emails unless I trust the sender.


thanks i'll look into that


----------



## heavens gates (Mar 5, 2008)

hi guys,

vertical response seems a little bit basic for what I want to do. Are there any other methods of exporting my corel draw e-card to an email?


----------



## caydipop (Jul 9, 2010)

Try Mailchimp.com


----------



## GKCLOTHING (Sep 14, 2010)

mailchimp.com is a great mass email marketing tool with great instructions on how to set things up like this.


----------



## LODclothing (Aug 5, 2010)

I've been using Email Marketing - iContact they've got great templates or you can build your own if you're handy with html.


----------



## Coastside (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive been using getresponse.com


----------



## Fur Face Boy (Mar 31, 2009)

i use icontact.com. its 9.95 a month and the templates and deployment functions are super easy to use. check it out. a mail list service is definitely worth it. its just another avenue to get your brand, site and products out.


----------

